
Show HN: Koyeb – Simple serverless processing workflows, on any cloud - yann_eu
https://www.koyeb.com/
======
yann_eu
I'm Yann, one of the founders of Koyeb. Koyeb is a platform for developers and
businesses to run serverless data processing apps in minutes.

We provide an easy to use platform to build production-grade workflows for all
your data, including image, video, audio, or document processing.

To provide a little bit of context, we previously developed Scaleway
([https://scaleway.com/](https://scaleway.com/)), a European Cloud Service
Provider, and started Koyeb initially around multi-cloud object storage
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21005524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21005524))
We are now going a step further: we are trying to also provide an easy way to
process data and to orchestrate distributed processing from various sources.

Currently, we provide an S3 compliant API to push your data, you can implement
processing workflows using ready-to-use integrations
([https://www.koyeb.com/catalog](https://www.koyeb.com/catalog)) and store
results on the cloud storage provider of your choice (i.e. GCP, Azure Blob,
AWS S3, Vultr, DigitalOcean, Wasabi, Scaleway, or even Minio servers).

We're working on adding support for Docker containers and custom functions to
let our users combine catalog integrations with their own code in workflows.
We will also add support for new data sources to send, ingest, and import data
from different services.

We of course take care of all the infrastructure management and scaling of the
platform.

The platform is in early access phase and I'd love to hear what you think,
your impressions and feedback.

Thanks a lot!

~~~
mdaniel
I wasn't able to find a reference for the yaml schema faster than I can open
the "add comment" page, so apologies if this is address by some docs
somewhere:

Given that `steps:` is a list, isn't having `after: video-clipping` redundant,
since it already comes after the video-clipping step?

~~~
edouardb
The `after` attribute is present to let you implement your processing logic.
The steps list contains the processing actions but it is not a sequential
execution. The workflow can have multiple processing branch and perform a
series of processing on the result of a specific step.

------
rossmohax
YAML is the new XML. Monstrous configurations used by some magic runtime to
glue pieces together.

Dependency injection frameworks were there already and decided against it at
the end. I wish CI, data pipelines, config management, IaC tools and all other
modern users of YAML-fits-everything approach learned from the past.

What we need is an ease of creating mini languages, but apparently it is not
something industry/academia is aiming at, so this skill in not existent among
common engineers, which often come up with ideas of new products.

~~~
m3h
>Dependency injection frameworks were there already and decided against it at
the end.

How did dependency injection frameworks solve this problem then?

~~~
modarts
By declaring dependencies in code (usually with annotations or decorators)

~~~
m3h
What do you do when you want to choose the implementation for dependencies and
optionally configure them at runtime?

I think that's why most of the popular dependency injection frameworks I see
support configuration through XML or JSON.

~~~
HereBeBeasties
Firstly, you barely ever do.

Secondly, unless you're selling compiled software for others to configure,
there really is no difference between config in config files and config in
code, except that the former does not let you build such meaningful and useful
abstractions. You're presumably delivering it all into production via CI/CD
anyway, so what difference editing a config file vs. some actual source code,
besides the lack of real type safety and IDE assistance?

Pulumi have figured this out.

(And I suspect that if your end users need to configure your software's use of
Spring's Dependency Injection in XML config then you are probably doing it
wrong.)

~~~
verdverm
What exactly has Pulumi figured out?

FWIU, their path is not the right one for DevOps.

Dhall and Cue have the correct starting philosophy, i.e Turing incomplete

------
xgenecloud
How does this compare to minio ?

~~~
bdcravens
Aside from having an s3-compatible layer, that's where the similarities end.
Minio is self-hosted, and doesn't provide the additional workflow processing,
etc.

------
summitsummit
so node-red on the cloud? I’ve been waiting for something like this

~~~
yann_eu
Kind of, completely managed with Docker containers support and multi-cloud
storage :)

